# A bag that fits 2 full sets?



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

Hey just wondering if anyone can point me to a snowboard bag that will fit:
2x boards (150 & 160)
2x bindings
2x boots
2x helmets 
Maybe outerwear if space but no biggy if not, will just put it in main backpack.

Looking at burton wheelie gig for about $170, what else?

Thanks folks!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dakine high roller


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

This one sounds interesting:

https://douchebags.com/the-douchebag


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

ctoma said:


> This one sounds interesting:
> 
> https://douchebags.com/the-douchebag


Before I clicked the link, I thought you were making a joke based on the name in that link.
After clicking the link...
Nice find!
I wonder if this thing is padded though?


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

GreyDragon said:


> Before I clicked the link, I thought you were making a joke based on the name in that link.
> After clicking the link...
> Nice find!
> I wonder if this thing is padded though?


it has padding in the sides and alternate strips of padding on the bottom and not a heck of a lot on the top cover. i did 5 weeks this year with it and it seems to be fine so far; 2 boards, one set off bindings, one pair of boots and all the rest of my snow gear fitted with a bit of room to spare (it is length adjustable for extra space if needs be). the "over the shoulder" strap for pulling it along hands free is pretty neat.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You should be able to pack that into any roller bag that is 160+ cm but you will need to take the bindings off one of the boards. The wife and I usually travel with one roller bag that has all our boards, boots, bindings, helmets and even some outerwear.


----------



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

Yeah awesome thanks for the feedback. I'm worried about weight issues with how strict airlines are these days so will drop back to the low roller or wheelie gig bag. Then just make it work, chuck boots in main luggage or whatever it takes. Cheers!


----------



## emt.elikahan (Mar 12, 2014)

CLS21 said:


> Yeah awesome thanks for the feedback. I'm worried about weight issues with how strict airlines are these days so will drop back to the low roller or wheelie gig bag. Then just make it work, chuck boots in main luggage or whatever it takes. Cheers!


that will be fine. i've fit 2 boards, 2 set bindings, 2 set boots plus other outerwear in wheelie gig bag just fine... just need to take off bindings.. weight was no problem


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

166 Wheelie gig here. Most I've done is 3 boards, 4 bindings, 1 pair of boots + base layers and outwear, socks etc. Helmet I just attach to the outside of my carry on.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

My PNW trip,... High Roller /w 2 boards. (162 Jones Explorer & 156 NS Instagator) 2 pair boots, 2pair Cartel bindings. And some misc crap like board tools, spare parts for binders etc. Total weight under 40-45 lbs.


----------



## Walter313 (Sep 5, 2017)

Yeah, thought the same too lol. Douchebags are nice. Will do some more research on them.


----------



## Bataleon85 (Apr 29, 2017)

My Demon 170 cm roller bag does the job. You might have to take the bindings off one or both boards depending on the size though. But you can easily fit two boards and the whole kit and kaboodle if you pack it correctly 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

